# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  نبود کد نظام وظیفه فارغ التحصیلان در دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور1400 !!!!!!!!!!!

## Amir_H80

*سلام دوستان 
یه کدی پارسال تو دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور 99 بود برای فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم.
اما برای 1400 این کد وجود نداره!!!
این عکس پایین مال دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور 99 هستش که این قسمتش از دفترچه 1400 حذف شده . 
*
*
الان کنکور دومی ها باید چیکار کنن ؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## Amir_H80

*UP*

----------


## Mahdi_plus

والا منم هنگ کردم، هر چی نگاه می کنم نیست که نیست. الان یعنی چیشده؟؟؟؟؟ سنجش اشتباه کرده ؟؟؟

----------


## Mahdi_plus

پارسال کد ها ۱۲ تا بوده امسال شده ۱۰ تا

----------


## Mahdiz

چرا برای اون کسایی که رفع محرومیت کردن چیزی ننوشته؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
مگه خود سنجش نمیدونه چنین چیزی رو قرار داده بوده؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

من الان کد خریدم 

کد سوابق دیپلم رو میزنم 
کد دانش اموزی رو هم میزنم نمیره سایت

----------


## Mohamad_R

شما هم این مشکل رو دارین؟

----------


## Mahdi_plus

> شما هم این مشکل رو دارین؟


دوباره رفتی سایت dipcode ??

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دوباره رفتی سایت dipcode ??



اره ، حتی شهریور تاییدش هم کردم

----------


## Mahdi_plus

> اره ، حتی شهریور تاییدش هم کردم


والا من که دیدم کد نظام وظیفه نیست هنوز هیچ کاری نکردم. اصلا نمی دونم چه خبره

----------


## Mohamad_R

> والا من که دیدم کد نظام وظیفه نیست هنوز هیچ کاری نکردم. اصلا نمی دونم چه خبره


فعلا که سنجش تنها لطفی که به من کرده 54 هزارتومن پول کسری بوده

----------


## Amir_H80

> *سلام دوستان 
> یه کدی پارسال تو دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور 99 بود برای فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم.
> اما برای 1400 این کد وجود نداره!!!
> *
> *
> الان کنکور دومی ها باید چیکار کنن ؟؟؟؟
> *


الان چیکار باید بکنیم؟
کد ۶ فارغ‌التحصیلان که هرسال بود الان دیگه اصلا نیست .

----------


## amir1376

*کد نظام وظیفه فقط کد شماره 1*  :Yahoo (15): 
*​*

----------


## Dark-Paradise

> الان چیکار باید بکنیم؟
> کد ۶ فارغ‌التحصیلان که هرسال بود الان دیگه اصلا نیست .


امسال دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور به شکل عجیبی مبهم تر بود نسبت به پارسال و سال های قبل حداقل تو چند بخشش اینطور بود بنظرم  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Mohamad_R

کد که من شماره 6 زدم !  


( هوووف ثبت نام کردیم)  فقط یه اشتباه مرگباری کردم که بعدا درستش کردم (گاد تنکس) ، به اندازه یه کنکور ریزش پشم داشتم پسر108 تومن ناقابل هم دادیم رف :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> امسال دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام کنکور به شکل عجیبی مبهم تر بود نسبت به پارسال و سال های قبل حداقل تو چند بخشش اینطور بود بنظرم


گیر بودم که بزنم ادیان هیچکدام یا چیکار کنم! خیلی مزخرف بودش

----------


## dr.mahdi 1377

> کد که من شماره 6 زدم !  
> 
> 
> ( هوووف ثبت نام کردیم)  فقط یه اشتباه مرگباری کردم که بعدا درستش کردم (گاد تنکس) ، به اندازه یه کنکور ریزش پشم داشتم پسر108 تومن ناقابل هم دادیم رف


مشکل کد سوابق چجوری حل کردی ؟/ اون نوشته های قرمز بالا صفحه

----------


## katy perry

> فایل پیوست 96135
> 
> شما هم این مشکل رو دارین؟


بله، ولی خب همه اطلاعات درسته کد هم قبلا تایید شده؛ من پارسالم باهمین ثبت نام کردم؛ تو خود سوابق تحصیلی هم میره کد و..هموناست..باید دوباره درخواست تایید داد و...؟ دقیقا باید چیکار کنیم که این مشکله حل شه؟

----------


## Mahdi_plus

> کد که من شماره 6 زدم !  
> 
> 
> ( هوووف ثبت نام کردیم)  فقط یه اشتباه مرگباری کردم که بعدا درستش کردم (گاد تنکس) ، به اندازه یه کنکور ریزش پشم داشتم پسر108 تومن ناقابل هم دادیم رف


مگه سربازی که زدی ۶ ؟؟؟
یه سوالی هم داشتم، تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو چند زدی ؟ من بزن ۳/۳۱ و ۶/۳۱ موندم کدومو بزنم

----------


## Dr.ali

> الان چیکار باید بکنیم؟
> کد ۶ فارغ‌التحصیلان که هرسال بود الان دیگه اصلا نیست .


سلام
بنظرم کد 5 رو باید بزنید

----------


## Amir_H80

> سلام
> بنظرم کد 5 رو باید بزنید


کد ۵ مال کسانی هستش که قبل از ۱۸ سالگی دیپلم گرفتن که من بعد از ۱۸ سالگی گرفتم.
کد ۶ هم مال سربازان نظام وظیفه هستش.

----------


## Mobin.

اقا من یه سری به سایت کانون زدم اونجا دو سه باری گفتن کد 4 برای پشت کنکوریا و 6 هم برای دانشگاهای غیر روزانه . حالا نمیدونم درسته یا نه . باز نتیجه ای گرفتین به ما هم بگین

----------


## Dark_Light

اونايي كه دانشگاه غير روزانه ميرن چه كدي براي نظام وظيفه بايد بزنن ؟

----------


## Amir_H80

> اونايي كه دانشگاه غير روزانه ميرن چه كدي براي نظام وظيفه بايد بزنن ؟


فکر میکنم کد ۹ که واسه دانشجویان انصرافی هستش رو باید بزنید چون بالاخره بعد از قبولی باید انصراف بدید. پارسال هم واسه دانشجویان غیرروزانه کدی وجود نداشت . همون کد ۹ رو شما فکر کنم باید بزنید.

اما پشت کنکوری هایی که دیپلمشون رو بعد از ۱۸‌سالگی گرفتن هیچ کدی واسشون وجود نداره.

----------


## dr.eliot

سلام یکی لطفا بگه اونایی که نظام قدیمن باید ترمی واحدی بزنن یعنی ۵ ۳  ۳ ۱  یا ۴ ساله دبیرستان نظام قدیم؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> مشکل کد سوابق چجوری حل کردی ؟/ اون نوشته های قرمز بالا صفحه





> بله، ولی خب همه اطلاعات درسته کد هم قبلا تایید شده؛ من پارسالم باهمین ثبت نام کردم؛ تو خود سوابق تحصیلی هم میره کد و..هموناست..باید دوباره درخواست تایید داد و...؟ دقیقا باید چیکار کنیم که این مشکله حل شه؟



شب امتحان کردم رفت ! نمیدونم انگاری سایت دلبخواهی ثبت میکنه

----------


## Mohamad_R

> اقا من یه سری به سایت کانون زدم اونجا دو سه باری گفتن کد 4 برای پشت کنکوریا و 6 هم برای دانشگاهای غیر روزانه . حالا نمیدونم درسته یا نه . باز نتیجه ای گرفتین به ما هم بگین



مبین تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو چی زدی؟  من که تاریخ گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلات دوره دوم رو زدم!

----------


## Mohamad_R

> مگه سربازی که زدی ۶ ؟؟؟
> یه سوالی هم داشتم، تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو چند زدی ؟ من بزن ۳/۳۱ و ۶/۳۱ موندم کدومو بزنم



من این رو زدم




چون ته اون کارنامه 3 سال هم همین تاریخ بود ، فکر کنم این باشه

----------


## Mobin.

> مبین تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو چی زدی؟  من که تاریخ گواهی موقت پایان تحصیلات دوره دوم رو زدم!


من توی همین تاپیکای انجمن خونده بودم 31 خرداد بزنین . بازم زنگ زدم مدرسه گفت 31 خرداد بزن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> من توی همین تاپیکای انجمن خونده بودم 31 خرداد بزنین . بازم زنگ زدم مدرسه گفت 31 خرداد بزن



ایوای چقد اختلاف هستش بین علما ، الان چند بزنم؟

----------


## Mobin.

> ایوای چقد اختلاف هستش بین علما ، الان چند بزنم؟


مگه 99 فارغ نشدی؟ همون 31 خرداد بزنی بنظرم مشکلی پیش نیاد

----------


## Mohamad_R

> مگه 99 فارغ نشدی؟ همون 31 خرداد بزنی بنظرم مشکلی پیش نیاد


زنگ زدم الان قلمچی گفت اگه واحد مانده نداری بزن 31 خرداد !  پس باید بزنم 31 خرداد

----------


## Mobin.

> زنگ زدم الان قلمچی گفت اگه واحد مانده نداری بزن 31 خرداد !  پس باید بزنم 31 خرداد


اره همونه . ممد راستی من همون عکس سال پیشو زدم . مشکل که ایجاد نمیکنه؟ یکی ام اینکه سوابق تحصیلیت مال همون سال پیش بود؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> اره همونه . ممد راستی من همون عکس سال پیشو زدم . مشکل که ایجاد نمیکنه؟ یکی ام اینکه سوابق تحصیلیت مال همون سال پیش بود؟


اره منم ! نه کدم همون بودش



اقا این مگه ما پشت کنکوریا رو نمیگه؟  پس چرا میگین 6 نیس

----------


## Amir_H80

> اره منم ! نه کدم همون بودش
> 
> 
> 
> اقا این مگه ما پشت کنکوریا رو نمیگه؟  پس چرا میگین 6 نیس


*آخه این اولش نوشته سربازان در حال خدمت یعنی سربازانی که دارای مدرک پیش دانشگاهی یا دیپلم نظام جدید باشند . یعنی سرباز باید باشی این کد رو بزنی .
من چندجا زنگ زدم گفتن کد 3 رو نزنید چون الان فقط نوشته برگ معافیت موقت کفالت یا پزشکی ، یعنی برگه معافیت تحصیلی شاملش نمیشه.
اما به مرکز پاسخگویی هیوا زنگ زدم استعلام گرفت گفتش اگه پشت کنکوری هستی و حتی دانشجو هم نیستی کد 9 یعنی دانشجوی انصرافی رو بزن.

نمیدونم شاید هم حق با تو باشه ، آخه این چه وضع جمله بندیه؟
البته اون پرانتز که جلوی حضوری و پیوسته نوشته مخصوص همین کلمه هستش یعنی دانش آموز عادی بوده که الان رفته سربازی.*

----------


## Dark-Paradise

> زنگ زدم الان قلمچی گفت اگه واحد مانده نداری بزن 31 خرداد !  پس باید بزنم 31 خرداد


تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی هردوتاشون رو ۳۱ خرداد بزنم؟

----------


## __MoHaMaDRezA

دوستان این پیش نویسو نگا میکنم هی یه چیزایی درمورد دیپلم میخواد :/ من دوازدهمم دیپلم نگرفتم ک !
ردیف 13 تو پیش نویس نوشتنه تاریخ اخذ دیپلم ....بعد راهنما رو نگا کردم توش به سال دوازدهمیای نظام 6-3-3 هم شاره کرده ک تاریخ اخذو وارد کنیبم !
خب یعنی چی مگه دیپلم گرفتیم 
اصن چرا انقد پیچیده و مسخرست یکی کمک کنه لطفا

----------


## dr.eliot

سلام من سریال ثبت نام خریدم ولی میخوام ثبت نام کنم خطا میده فکر کنم سایت شلوغه اینطوری بشه میخواستم بدونم اگه فردا ثبت نام کنم ایرادی داره چون سریال امروز خریدم میگم

----------


## hoseina

چرا کد 6 چندتا تفسیر داره؟

اگه «و» رو حساب نکنیم میشه اون سربازایی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی دارن یا مدرک 3-3-6 

ولی اگه «و» رو حساب کنیم کد 6 برای دو قشر حساب میشه یعنی کسایی که سربازن و کسایی که دانش آموز عادی هستن

جمع کنین این وضع مسخره رو... سازمانی که از زمان شاه داره کنکور میگیره هنوز سر تعریف نوشتن مشکل داره!

----------


## AmirXD

> دوستان این پیش نویسو نگا میکنم هی یه چیزایی درمورد دیپلم میخواد :/ من دوازدهمم دیپلم نگرفتم ک !
> ردیف 13 تو پیش نویس نوشتنه تاریخ اخذ دیپلم ....بعد راهنما رو نگا کردم توش به سال دوازدهمیای نظام 6-3-3 هم شاره کرده ک تاریخ اخذو وارد کنیبم !
> خب یعنی چی مگه دیپلم گرفتیم 
> اصن چرا انقد پیچیده و مسخرست یکی کمک کنه لطفا


بریم بدیم کافی نت بگیم همه چیشو خودت اوکی کن :/
انقدر پیچیده اس حال آدم بد میشه


این پیجا و کانالا هم فعلا آموزش ثبت نام درست حسابی نذاشتن حالا ببینیم کی میذارن


به خدا تمام این اطلاعات رو خودشون دارن فقط میخوان به ما زحمت بدن  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _Joseph_

*سلام
دیدم خیلی در این مورد شک و شبهه و استرس بهتون وارود شده 
ببینید دوستان شما هر کدی رو بزنید اوکی هست 
حتی اگه بزنید که پایان خدمت دارید مشکلی براتون پیش نخواهد امد و این فقط برای ثبت نام شماست نه تایید صلاحیت شما
تایید صلاحیت شما بعد از قبولی و ثبت نام دانشگاه هستش که ازتون میپرسن وضعیت نظام وظیفتون چی چی هست و اونجا درستش رو باید شرحج بدهید و هیچ ربطی نداره به اینکه شما در حین ثبت نام چه چیزی رو وارد کرده اید 
لذا در این باره زیاد استرس به خرج ندهید و این ها اصلا مهم نیست مهم این هست که شما عکس و مشخوصات شناسنامه ای و تحصیلی تون درست باشه واسلام 
دیگر مشخصات در هنگاه ثبت نام در دانشگاه به طور کامل شرح و بسط و تایید خواهند شد 
پیشنهاد من به پشت کنکوریهایی که بار دومشان هست کنکور میدهند و کنکور اولشان کنکور 99 بود  کد 5 میباشد 
کد 4 مربوط به دانش اموزان هست که امسال دوزادهم هستند و اولین کنکورشنا 1400 هست

موفق باشید*

----------


## _Joseph_

> بریم بدیم کافی نت بگیم همه چیشو خودت اوکی کن :/
> انقدر پیچیده اس حال آدم بد میشه
> 
> 
> این پیجا و کانالا هم فعلا آموزش ثبت نام درست حسابی نذاشتن حالا ببینیم کی میذارن
> 
> 
> به خدا تمام این اطلاعات رو خودشون دارن فقط میخوان به ما زحمت بدن


به هیچ عنوان پیشنهاد نمیدهم به کافی نت چی ها اعتماد کنید

----------


## katy perry

> سلام من سریال ثبت نام خریدم ولی میخوام ثبت نام کنم خطا میده فکر کنم سایت شلوغه اینطوری بشه میخواستم بدونم اگه فردا ثبت نام کنم ایرادی داره چون سریال امروز خریدم میگم


سلام.منم همینطور.نه تا وقتی با سریال ؛ثبت نام انجام نشه شما میتونید ازش استفاده کنید( محدودیت زمانی نداره که منقضی بشه)..وقتی ثبت شد دیگه نمیشه میخواد همان زمان خرید باشه میخواد دو ساعت بعد، میخواد دو روز بعد...

----------


## Ali Darkness

[QUOTE=josef76;1692800]*سلام
دیدم خیلی در این مورد شک و شبهه و استرس بهتون وارود شده 
ببینید دوستان شما هر کدی رو بزنید اوکی هست 
حتی اگه بزنید که پایان خدمت دارید مشکلی براتون پیش نخواهد امد و این فقط برای ثبت نام شماست نه تایید صلاحیت شما
تایید صلاحیت شما بعد از قبولی و ثبت نام دانشگاه هستش که ازتون میپرسن وضعیت نظام وظیفتون چی چی هست و اونجا درستش رو باید شرحج بدهید و هیچ ربطی نداره به اینکه شما در حین ثبت نام چه چیزی رو وارد کرده اید 
لذا در این باره زیاد استرس به خرج ندهید و این ها اصلا مهم نیست مهم این هست که شما عکس و مشخوصات شناسنامه ای و تحصیلی تون درست باشه واسلام 
دیگر مشخصات در هنگاه ثبت نام در دانشگاه به طور کامل شرح و بسط و تایید خواهند شد 
پیشنهاد من به پشت کنکوریهایی که بار دومشان هست کنکور میدهند و کنکور اولشان کنکور 99 بود  کد 5 میباشد 
کد 4 مربوط به دانش اموزان هست که امسال دوزادهم هستند و اولین کنکورشنا 1400 هست

موفق باشید* [/QUOTE
دقیقا درسته هر کدی بزنید مشکلی پیش نمیاد وضعیت نظام وظیفه بعد قبول شدن برسی میشه

----------


## _Joseph_

> *سلام دوستان 
> یه کدی پارسال تو دفترچه ثبت نام کنکور 99 بود برای فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم.
> اما برای 1400 این کد وجود نداره!!!
> *فایل پیوست 96128
> *
> الان کنکور دومی ها باید چیکار کنن ؟؟؟؟
> *


*دوست من این کد اشتباهه دفترچه اصلاح شده دفترچه جدید رو دانلود کنید*

----------


## _Joseph_



----------


## Amir_H80

> *دوست من این کد اشتباهه دفترچه اصلاح شده دفترچه جدید رو دانلود کنید*



نه من منظورم این بوده که این کده تو سال 99 بوده تو 1400 نیست.
عکس کدی که مال سال 99 بوده و واسه 1400 نیست رو گذاشتم.

حالا من که بعد از 18 سالگی دیپلم گرفتم کد 5 رو بزنم اوکیه ؟

----------


## Dr.ali

> کد ۵ مال کسانی هستش که قبل از ۱۸ سالگی دیپلم گرفتن که من بعد از ۱۸ سالگی گرفتم.
> کد ۶ هم مال سربازان نظام وظیفه هستش.


ب عبارت تمامش دقت کردی؟! یعنی تا ابتدای 19 سالگی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## _Joseph_

> نه من منظورم این بوده که این کده تو سال 99 بوده تو 1400 نیست.
> عکس کدی که مال سال 99 بوده و واسه 1400 نیست رو گذاشتم.
> 
> حالا من که بعد از 18 سالگی دیپلم گرفتم کد 5 رو بزنم اوکیه ؟


بله کد 5 رو بزنید

----------


## hamidreza2222

مگه میشه رفع محرومیت کرد ؟!

----------


## ij16

من که 1400 دومین کنکورمه و طبعا بعد 18 سالگی دیپلم گرفتم و متولد اردیبهشت 81 ام و به توصیه مدرسه معافیت تحصیلی تا 1401 گرفتم چه کدی بزنم بالاخره :Yahoo (13):

----------


## Saturn8

برای کسایی که توی پیام نور هستن کد 9 پیشنهاد میشه پرس وجو کردم.

----------


## mlt

خبری نی


> به هیچ عنوان پیشنهاد نمیدهم به کافی نت چی ها اعتماد کنید

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *آخه این اولش نوشته سربازان در حال خدمت یعنی سربازانی که دارای مدرک پیش دانشگاهی یا دیپلم نظام جدید باشند . یعنی سرباز باید باشی این کد رو بزنی .من چندجا زنگ زدم گفتن کد 3 رو نزنید چون الان فقط نوشته برگ معافیت موقت کفالت یا پزشکی ، یعنی برگه معافیت تحصیلی شاملش نمیشه.اما به مرکز پاسخگویی هیوا زنگ زدم استعلام گرفت گفتش اگه پشت کنکوری هستی و حتی دانشجو هم نیستی کد 9 یعنی دانشجوی انصرافی رو بزن.نمیدونم شاید هم حق با تو باشه ، آخه این چه وضع جمله بندیه؟البته اون پرانتز که جلوی حضوری و پیوسته نوشته مخصوص همین کلمه هستش یعنی دانش آموز عادی بوده که الان رفته سربازی.*





> تاریخ اخذ مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی هردوتاشون رو ۳۱ خرداد بزنم؟





> دوستان این پیش نویسو نگا میکنم هی یه چیزایی درمورد دیپلم میخواد :/ من دوازدهمم دیپلم نگرفتم ک !ردیف 13 تو پیش نویس نوشتنه تاریخ اخذ دیپلم ....بعد راهنما رو نگا کردم توش به سال دوازدهمیای نظام 6-3-3 هم شاره کرده ک تاریخ اخذو وارد کنیبم !خب یعنی چی مگه دیپلم گرفتیم اصن چرا انقد پیچیده و مسخرست یکی کمک کنه لطفا





> سلام من سریال ثبت نام خریدم ولی میخوام ثبت نام کنم خطا میده فکر کنم سایت شلوغه اینطوری بشه میخواستم بدونم اگه فردا ثبت نام کنم ایرادی داره چون سریال امروز خریدم میگم





> چرا کد 6 چندتا تفسیر داره؟اگه «و» رو حساب نکنیم میشه اون سربازایی که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی دارن یا مدرک 3-3-6 ولی اگه «و» رو حساب کنیم کد 6 برای دو قشر حساب میشه یعنی کسایی که سربازن و کسایی که دانش آموز عادی هستنجمع کنین این وضع مسخره رو... سازمانی که از زمان شاه داره کنکور میگیره هنوز سر تعریف نوشتن مشکل داره!





> بریم بدیم کافی نت بگیم همه چیشو خودت اوکی کن :/انقدر پیچیده اس حال آدم بد میشهاین پیجا و کانالا هم فعلا آموزش ثبت نام درست حسابی نذاشتن حالا ببینیم کی میذارنبه خدا تمام این اطلاعات رو خودشون دارن فقط میخوان به ما زحمت بدن





> به هیچ عنوان پیشنهاد نمیدهم به کافی نت چی ها اعتماد کنید





> خبری نی


واقعا سنجش با این کارای مسخرش هرسال چند نفر رو بدبخت میکنه فقط فقط هم سر این نوع ثبت نامی که نمیدونم کی طراحیش کرده!  برای خود دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام یک دونه دفترچه دیگه لازمه که به زبان ساده تر توضیح بده! واقعا این حجم استرس و ناشی بودن داوطلبان سد دقت شده و لازم نیس که سازمان سنجش با جملات قلمبه سلمبه دفترچه بده بیرون! روند ثبت نام هم که واویلاس! در دوجا من کلا به هم ریختم یکی تو تکمیل فرم که نوشته ادیان » بعد گزینه ها   هیچکدام - مسیحی و ....   من موندم که اقا خالی بزارم یا هیچکدام  یه جا هم تو معلولیت !!! متاسفانه دو تلاقی وحشتناک که اتفاق افتاده اینه 1- کرونا که نمیزاره بریم کافی نت   2- با وجود ماسک هزار مصیبت رفیقای من از در کافی نت امروز برگشتن ! دلیلش هم این بوده که صف طویل سهام عدالت نوبت بوده و کافی نتی گفته برین برا ثبت نام وقت ندارم! ضمنا کافی نتی یه فردیه که چند ساله کارش پی اس نصب کردن بوده و هیچ فرقی با من و تو نداره تو اطلاعات کنکور و اصلا براش مهم نی ! شاید حتی یه کنکوری اطلاع زیادی داشته باشه از یه کافی نتچی درباره کنکور!!!مخلص کلام که صبر کنید ، امروز برخی کانالای مشاوره مثل اقای افشار میخوان اموزش بزارن  از طرفی کسایی که قلمچی میرین اصلا نترسین زنگ بزنین پشتیبان رو جررر بدین و یکی یکی توضیح بخواین ازش !! وظیفشونه تا شب صبر کنید هم سایت اروم بشه و هم شده من فیلم اموزش رو اپلود کنم یا تکست بدم ! ممنونم

----------


## Soroush_shz

الان من دانشجو دانشگاه آزاد هستم، مقطع کارشناسی، کد رو به نظرتون چی باید بزنم؟! 5 زدم فعلا...
چرا هر سال انقد گنگ این بند هارو توضیح میده  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Saturn8

> الان من دانشجو دانشگاه آزاد هستم، مقطع کارشناسی، کد رو به نظرتون چی باید بزنم؟! 5 زدم فعلا...
> چرا هر سال انقد گنگ این بند هارو توضیح میده


من پیام نورم کد9باید یزنیم فکرکنم

----------


## Soroush_shz

> من پیام نورم کد9باید یزنیم فکرکنم


آره بین این دو تا گزینه موندم، چون در نهایت باید انصراف بدیم، ولی یک جا خوندم واسه گزینه 5 مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو هم تو پرانتز نوشته بود. یعنی اگه پیش رو قبل 18 گرفته باشی.
نمیدونم والا خود سنجش شاید اصلاحیه بزنه به دفترچه! امیدوارم سر همین به *** نریم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mlt

یه کافی نتی سراغ دارم کارش درسته.چند ساله دوست آشنا فامیل میریم پیشش.کلا ی کارت ملی و شناسنامه با یک قطعه عکس میبریم پیشش بقیه رو خودش میزنه(هر کدی لازم باشه خودش پیدا میکنه با اطلاعاتم)


> واقعا سنجش با این کارای مسخرش هرسال چند نفر رو بدبخت میکنه فقط فقط هم سر این نوع ثبت نامی که نمیدونم کی طراحیش کرده!  برای خود دفترچه راهنمای ثبت نام یک دونه دفترچه دیگه لازمه که به زبان ساده تر توضیح بده! واقعا این حجم استرس و ناشی بودن داوطلبان سد دقت شده و لازم نیس که سازمان سنجش با جملات قلمبه سلمبه دفترچه بده بیرون! روند ثبت نام هم که واویلاس! در دوجا من کلا به هم ریختم یکی تو تکمیل فرم که نوشته ادیان » بعد گزینه ها   هیچکدام - مسیحی و ....   من موندم که اقا خالی بزارم یا هیچکدام  یه جا هم تو معلولیت !!! متاسفانه دو تلاقی وحشتناک که اتفاق افتاده اینه 1- کرونا که نمیزاره بریم کافی نت   2- با وجود ماسک هزار مصیبت رفیقای من از در کافی نت امروز برگشتن ! دلیلش هم این بوده که صف طویل سهام عدالت نوبت بوده و کافی نتی گفته برین برا ثبت نام وقت ندارم! ضمنا کافی نتی یه فردیه که چند ساله کارش پی اس نصب کردن بوده و هیچ فرقی با من و تو نداره تو اطلاعات کنکور و اصلا براش مهم نی ! شاید حتی یه کنکوری اطلاع زیادی داشته باشه از یه کافی نتچی درباره کنکور!!!مخلص کلام که صبر کنید ، امروز برخی کانالای مشاوره مثل اقای افشار میخوان اموزش بزارن  از طرفی کسایی که قلمچی میرین اصلا نترسین زنگ بزنین پشتیبان رو جررر بدین و یکی یکی توضیح بخواین ازش !! وظیفشونه تا شب صبر کنید هم سایت اروم بشه و هم شده من فیلم اموزش رو اپلود کنم یا تکست بدم ! ممنونم

----------


## Soroush_shz

> دوستان عزیز توجه کنید !!!!
> دفترچه ویرایش شد و به کد ۶ یک کلمه یا اضافه شد. دانش آموزان پشت کنکوری (کنکور دوم) می تونند از کد ۶ استفاده کنند.


تو سایت سنجش که هیچ خبری از ویرایش دفترچه نذاشته! از کجا میگی؟

----------


## ij16

> دوستان عزیز توجه کنید !!!!
> دفترچه ویرایش شد و به کد ۶ یک کلمه یا اضافه شد. دانش آموزان پشت کنکوری (کنکور دوم) می تونند از کد ۶ استفاده کنند.


خب یا بیاد اصلا. مگه اون ویژگی هایی که گفته برنمیگرده به سربازان در حال خدمت :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohamad_R

https://alirezaafshar.org/%D8%A2%D9%...9%D9%88%D8%B1/


موفق باشید

----------


## DrDark13

من کنکور دوممه رفتم کافینت ثبت نام کردم کد 4 واسه نظام وظیفه زده برام..... چرا بعضی دوستان میگن 6??
بعدشم مگه اونقدرا مهمه؟ خودشون مگه اطلاعات سنی و ... رو ندارن؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دوستان عزیز توجه کنید !!!!
> دفترچه ویرایش شد و به کد ۶ یک کلمه یا اضافه شد. دانش آموزان پشت کنکوری (کنکور دوم) می تونند از کد ۶ استفاده کنند.


پس اونوقت 5 مال کیاس؟  

(یعنی کاری کردن همین الان درس رو بزارم زمین برم 2 سال خدمت بعد بیام با خیال راحت 1 بزنم تموم شه بره

----------


## Amir_H80

*برای کنکور دومی ها مطمئن باشید کد 6 نمیشه  ، کد 6 فقط و فقط برای سربازهاست. درضمن کد 4 هم نمیشه . شما اگه کد 4 رو بزنید یعنی پارسال کنکور ندادید و کنکور رفتن پارسالتون میره زیر سوال و در ضمن اگه کنکور داده باشید باید تیک آخرش که در کنکور سال گذشته شرکت کرده ام رو بزنید .
من حس میکنم ما که دیپلممون رو قبلاً گرفتیم و بعد از 18 سالگی گرفتیم طبق قانون نظام وظیفه واسه 1400حق شرکت در کنکور رو نداریم.* :Yahoo (21):  *
این تصویر پایین رو نگاه کنید معنی کد 6 هستش.
*

----------


## mojtabamessi

هرسال وضع همینه هرسال کد نظام وظیفه چرت پرت میزارن تو دفترچه کلن بجز دانش اموزا سنجش برای بقیه داوطلبا ارزشی قائل نیست

----------


## Amir_H80

> هرسال وضع همینه هرسال کد نظام وظیفه چرت پرت میزارن تو دفترچه کلن بجز دانش اموزا سنجش برای بقیه داوطلبا ارزشی قائل نیست



*پارسال کد فارغ التحصیلان بود امسال نیست .*

----------


## mohammad1381

یه سوال دارم
الان من فردا رفتم کافینت مثلا کد رو چی بزنه(خودش از قبل مگه نمیدونه)؟
دوما الان مثلا کد رو اشتباه بزنیم مگه چی میشه؟!

----------


## FARZAD205

سلام دوستانی که فارغ از تحصیل هستند و نیمسال اول به دنیا اومد ن در واقع سرباز حساب میشوند و یکسال وقت دارند خودشون رو  معرفی کنند بنابراین بند سربازین مشمول بدون غیبت براشون صدق میکند همون کد شش ( واسه نیمسال دومی ها یک نامه ای مدرسه میداد که باید میبردن پلیس +10 حالا نمی‌دونم الزامی بود یانه )

----------


## Mohamad_R

دوستان هرکدی خواستین بزنین !  (به نقل علیرضا افشار)

----------


## mahdi_artur

*کنکور دومی ها کد ۴
پیام نور کد ۹
بزنید*
*در ضمن
*
*به پیر به پیغمبر این کد ها یک درصدم مهم نیست*

----------


## DrDark13

> یه سوال دارم
> الان من فردا رفتم کافینت مثلا کد رو چی بزنه(خودش از قبل مگه نمیدونه)؟
> دوما الان مثلا کد رو اشتباه بزنیم مگه چی میشه؟!


یا 4 یا 5 رو بزنی فکر کنم مشکلی نباشه...
در کل اینا فرمالیتس اطلاعات اصلی تو سایت هست نمرات رو هم حتی خود اموزش پرورش ارسال میکنه ...

----------


## hoseina

این وبسایت میگه:

کد نظام وظیفه آن دسته از داوطلبان ذکوری که در کنکور 99 قبول نشده و قصد شرکت در کنکور ۱۴۰۰ را دارند و به عبارت دیگر پشت کنکوری هستند، 5 می باشد.

به نظر من 5 درسته...

----------


## Saturn8

کد های مورد نیاز برای ثبت نام کنکور سراسری 

سریال ثبت نام آزمون سراسری 1400 و هزينه پيامک های اطلاع رسانی
http://epay.sanjesh.org/Payment/Cust...d=6O38WpnrZn0=

سريال ثبت نام آزمون سراسری 1400 و عدم تمايل به دريافت پيامک اطلاع رسانی
http://epay.sanjesh.org/Payment/Cust...d=9Lerd3j+zTA=

کد منطقه آموزش و پرورش 
http://92.242.195.126/searchsarasari...Education.aspx

کد دیپلم
http://92.242.195.126/searchsarasari/Diplom.aspx

کد محل اشتغال
http://92.242.195.126/searchsarasari/Employment.aspx

کد استان
http://92.242.195.126/searchsarasari/Province.aspx

کد بخش
http://92.242.195.126/searchsarasari/Zone.aspx

کد سوابق تحصیلی 
https://dipcode.medu.ir

----------


## Saturn8

> دوستان هرکدی خواستین بزنین !  (به نقل علیرضا افشار)


داداش کد سوابق تحصیلی ماله ساله قبلو بزنم مشکلی نداره تغییرش ندادن مثله کد نظام وظیفه.

----------


## Mohamad_R

> داداش کد سوابق تحصیلی ماله ساله قبلو بزنم مشکلی نداره تغییرش ندادن مثله کد نظام وظیفه.


من 5 زدم دادا ، کدوم میرنی بزن

----------


## Saturn8

> من 5 زدم دادا ، کدوم میرنی بزن


نه سوابق تحصیلی رو میگم میگم تغییر نکرده امسال

----------


## Mohamad_R

> نه سوابق تحصیلی رو میگم میگم تغییر نکرده امسال


نه

----------


## Amir_H80

*من از یکی از آشنایان که تو اداره نظام وظیفه هستش پرسیدم گفتش شما که فارغ التحصیل خرداد ۹۹ هستی و بعد از ۱۸ سالگی مدرک دیپلم گرفتی حق شرکت در کنکور ۱۴۰۰ رو نداری و باید اول تیر ۱۴۰۰ بیای اینجا دفترچه پست کنی و بعدش بری خدمت.
من واقعاً شوکه شدم. البته این آشنامون اونجا کارمنده نمیدونم درست گفت یا نه .*

----------


## Mobin.

> *من از یکی از آشنایان که تو اداره نظام وظیفه هستش پرسیدم گفتش شما که فارغ التحصیل خرداد ۹۹ هستی و بعد از ۱۸ سالگی مدرک دیپلم گرفتی حق شرکت در کنکور ۱۴۰۰ رو نداری و باید اول تیر ۱۴۰۰ بیای اینجا دفترچه پست کنی و بعدش بری خدمت.
> من واقعاً شوکه شدم. البته این آشنامون اونجا کارمنده نمیدونم درست گفت یا نه .*


صدبار گفتم به اینا بگین از موتوری پشت مسجد جنس نگیرن . همین میشه دیگه

----------


## reza2018

> *من از یکی از آشنایان که تو اداره نظام وظیفه هستش پرسیدم گفتش شما که فارغ التحصیل خرداد ۹۹ هستی و بعد از ۱۸ سالگی مدرک دیپلم گرفتی حق شرکت در کنکور ۱۴۰۰ رو نداری و باید اول تیر ۱۴۰۰ بیای اینجا دفترچه پست کنی و بعدش بری خدمت.
> من واقعاً شوکه شدم. البته این آشنامون اونجا کارمنده نمیدونم درست گفت یا نه .*


فارغ التحصیلی بعد از 18 سالگی که موردی نداره،اگر قبل از 18 سالگی فارغ التحصیل بشی برای پشت کنکور موندن ممکن کمی داستان داشته باشه(همون کد 5 دفترچه) که البته احتمالش خیلی کم مشکلی پیش بیاد

----------


## Amir_H80

> فارغ التحصیلی بعد از 18 سالگی که موردی نداره،اگر قبل از 18 سالگی فارغ التحصیل بشی برای پشت کنکور موندن ممکن کمی داستان داشته باشه(همون کد 5 دفترچه) که البته احتمالش خیلی کم مشکلی پیش بیاد


نمیدونم ، فکر کنم چیز زیادی نمیدونست اما گفتش شما یکسال مهلت معرفی بعد از گرفتن دیپلم داری (البته منظورم تیر ۹۹ بود) اما گفتش باید اول تیر ۱۴۰۰ دفترچه پست کنی.

----------


## Amir_H80

*من دفترچه های ثبت نام ۹۷ ، ۹۸ ، ۹۹ رو چک کردم تو همشون کد نظام وظیفه فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم هستش اما واسه ۱۴۰۰ برداشتنش.*

----------


## Mobin.

> *من دفترچه های ثبت نام ۹۷ ، ۹۸ ، ۹۹ رو چک کردم تو همشون کد نظام وظیفه فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم هستش اما واسه ۱۴۰۰ برداشتنش.*


خب برو کچل کن و اماده اعزام شو . چرا رای منفی میدی :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## reza2018

خیلی نگران کد نظام وظیفه نباشیر قرار نیست با این کد بفرستنتون سربازی :Yahoo (4): ظاهرا برای آمارگیری و اینچیزاست
اونایی که کنکور سوم یا بالاتر هستن بنظر کد9 نزدیک تر هست تا بقیه.

----------


## _Joseph_

> *من دفترچه های ثبت نام ۹۷ ، ۹۸ ، ۹۹ رو چک کردم تو همشون کد نظام وظیفه فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم هستش اما واسه ۱۴۰۰ برداشتنش.*


*
عزیز من کد 5 مال شماست چرا لج میکنید بابا 
کد 5 مخصوص فارغ التحصیلایی هست که از معافیت تحصیلیشون دارن استفاده میکنن 
شما کد 5 رو بزن 
*

----------


## mobinax

آقایون تاپیک ببخشید موضوع بی ربط میپرسم
من نظام قدیمم تو پیرینت ثبت نامم اینو نوشته :

مشکلی پیش میاد طبیعیه؟

----------


## mobinax

> آقایون تاپیک ببخشید موضوع بی ربط میپرسم
> من نظام قدیمم تو پیرینت ثبت نامم اینو نوشته :
> 
> مشکلی پیش میاد طبیعیه؟


لبته اینم بگم هیچ نوع سوالی انتخاب نکردم اصلا این مورد نبود توی فرم. اگر چیزی میدونید لطفا منم راهنمایی کنید

----------


## _Joseph_

> لبته اینم بگم هیچ نوع سوالی انتخاب نکردم اصلا این مورد نبود توی فرم. اگر چیزی میدونید لطفا منم راهنمایی کنید





> آقایون تاپیک ببخشید موضوع بی ربط میپرسم
> من نظام قدیمم تو پیرینت ثبت نامم اینو نوشته :
> 
> مشکلی پیش میاد طبیعیه؟


*
بند 38 تقاضا نامه رو مطالعه بفرمایید*

----------


## Rezico

دوستان خواهشا یه راهنمایی کنید ما رو.من ۱۴۰۰کنکور دوممه و الان از پلیس+۱۰ و سازمان نظام وظیفه هیچ برگه و چیزی هم نگرفتم.الان مشکلی برام پیش میاد واسه دانسگاه یا نه باید برم سربازی؟متولد آذر ۸۰ هستم

----------


## reza2018

> دوستان خواهشا یه راهنمایی کنید ما رو.من ۱۴۰۰کنکور دوممه و الان از پلیس+۱۰ و سازمان نظام وظیفه هیچ برگه و چیزی هم نگرفتم.الان مشکلی برام پیش میاد واسه دانسگاه یا نه باید برم سربازی؟متولد آذر ۸۰ هستم


خیر خیالت راحت مشکلی پیش نمیاد

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *من دفترچه های ثبت نام ۹۷ ، ۹۸ ، ۹۹ رو چک کردم تو همشون کد نظام وظیفه فارغ التحصیلان دیپلم هستش اما واسه ۱۴۰۰ برداشتنش.*





> *
> عزیز من کد 5 مال شماست چرا لج میکنید بابا 
> کد 5 مخصوص فارغ التحصیلایی هست که از معافیت تحصیلیشون دارن استفاده میکنن 
> شما کد 5 رو بزن 
> *




کد نظام وظیفه شاخص مهمی در ثبت نام نیستش فقط خواستن همه برن نظام وظیفه رو بخونن  مثلا کسی که غیبت داشته بدونه عاقبتش چی میشه و... 

حتی گزینه در سال قبل 99 شرکت کردم هم برای امارگیری درصد پشت کنکور ها هستش ! همین که اردیبهشت میان امار میدن که جمعیت تجربی 600 هزار و فلان هست و از این مقدار 40 هزار نفر پشت کنکور و....   از این اطلاعات میگن !

----------


## Mohamad_R

فقط این تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو چند بزنیم ؟  یه کاغذ دیپلم کل دارم که تاریخ نوشته بهش11 مرداد 99  و از چن نفر هم پرسیدم گفتن 31 خرداد بنویس

----------


## Rezico

> خیر خیالت راحت مشکلی پیش نمیاد


مرسی آقا رضا

----------


## _Joseph_

> فقط این تاریخ اخذ دیپلم رو چند بزنیم ؟  یه کاغذ دیپلم کل دارم که تاریخ نوشته بهش11 مرداد 99  و از چن نفر هم پرسیدم گفتن 31 خرداد بنویس


*باز هم فرقی نمیکنه ولی باید سالش رو دقیق وارد کنید 
معمولا همون 20 مرداد مدرکتون ثبت میشه توسط دفترخونه و بهتره همون اواسط مرداد رو ثبت کنید 
*

----------


## mohammad1381

دوستان یه سوال:
من رفتم کافینت ثبت نام کردم چپ دست رو یادم رفت بزنم چجوری میتونم ویرایش کنم؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *باز هم فرقی نمیکنه ولی باید سالش رو دقیق وارد کنید 
> معمولا همون 20 مرداد مدرکتون ثبت میشه توسط دفترخونه و بهتره همون اواسط مرداد رو ثبت کنید 
> *



اوکی یوسف تو چند زدی خودت؟

----------


## Mohamad_R

> دوستان یه سوال:
> من رفتم کافینت ثبت نام کردم چپ دست رو یادم رفت بزنم چجوری میتونم ویرایش کنم؟



فک نکنم اون بخش قابل تغییر باشه ولی یه ویرایش برو شاید باشه

----------


## Fom

سلام 
بچه ها من بابام ۱۳ماه جبهه بوده البته سرباز بوده اعزامی از ارتش  بعد دو سال پیش با کلی دوندگی کارت ایثارگری گرفت  میخواستم بدونم ثبت نام کنکور برا سهمیه ها باید کدوم انتخاب کنم بعد شنیدم موقع انتخاب رشته هم میشه بر اساس منطقه انتخاب رشته کرد هم سهمیه اگر کسی میدونه من راهنمایی کنه لطفا

----------


## _Joseph_

> اوکی یوسف تو چند زدی خودت؟



من پایان خدمت دارم و کد 1 زدم  :Yahoo (16): 

برای دیپلم هم من دیپلمم 94 هست و پیش دانشگاهیم 95

----------


## _mobi_

سلام منم مث خودتم فهمیدی مشکل داره یا اکیه؟


> آقایون تاپیک ببخشید موضوع بی ربط میپرسم
> من نظام قدیمم تو پیرینت ثبت نامم اینو نوشته :
> فایل پیوست 96179
> مشکلی پیش میاد طبیعیه؟

----------


## reza2018

> دوستان یه سوال:
> من رفتم کافینت ثبت نام کردم چپ دست رو یادم رفت بزنم چجوری میتونم ویرایش کنم؟



با ورود به صفحة ثبت نام در بخشي با عنوان « قبلاً ثبت نام كرده ام » و با وارد كردن شمارة پرونده و كد رهگيري میتونی ویرایش کنی و تیکش رو بزنی

----------


## Mohamad_R

> من پایان خدمت دارم و کد 1 زدم 
> 
> برای دیپلم هم من دیپلمم 94 هست و پیش دانشگاهیم 95



نه منظورم تاریخ اخذ دیپلمه

----------


## mobinax

> سلام منم مث خودتم فهمیدی مشکل داره یا اکیه؟


بند 38 رو خوندم. درمورد ماکه دیپلم تجربی داریم نیست.

----------


## _Joseph_

> نه منظورم تاریخ اخذ دیپلمه


*من هر ساله برای هر دو تاریخ 20 مرداد رو میزدم و امسال هم همین تاریخ رو زدم 
دیپلم : 20 مرداد 94
پیش: 20 مرداد 95
در ضمن شما مگه پروندتون رو از مئدرسه تون نگرفته اید ؟؟؟ برید امضا بدید و تعهد کل پرونده و مدارک اصل دیپلم رو بگیرید از مدرسه (هر چند بعضی مدیران الدنگ پرونده رو نمیدن)
اونجا توی اصل مدرک دیپلم تاریخ ثبت رو مینویسه که تاریخ ثبت تقریبا 20 مرداد میشه 
*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *من هر ساله برای هر دو تاریخ 20 مرداد رو میزدم و امسال هم همین تاریخ رو زدم 
> دیپلم : 20 مرداد 94
> پیش: 20 مرداد 95
> در ضمن شما مگه پروندتون رو از مئدرسه تون نگرفته اید ؟؟؟ برید امضا بدید و تعهد کل پرونده و مدارک اصل دیپلم رو بگیرید از مدرسه (هر چند بعضی مدیران الدنگ پرونده رو نمیدن)
> اونجا توی اصل مدرک دیپلم تاریخ ثبت رو مینویسه که تاریخ ثبت تقریبا 20 مرداد میشه 
> *



پس همون 11 مرداده واس من

----------

